# Help me Date and identify this wood stove



## Breeze2399 (Dec 11, 2017)

I bought a small wood stove in this area in Jacksonville, FL. We have  few Civil war Battle fields in the area and this place was a hangout during the great depression due to work and weather. 

What I know is this. 

It has 3 out of 4 original looking legs. 
I think it has a replacement vent cover on it. 
I think one of the two burners has been replaced. 

Manufacturer: Columbus Iron Works. 
Model No: Model Number 72 appears on the top of the stove. 

I'd like to figure out what I have ,but most importantly how old?  I had a very interesting story that came with it when I went to pick it up.


----------



## coaly (Dec 11, 2017)

Coal fired laundry stove. Made at that foundry from the 1920's and after.
See if there are any patent numbers anywhere.
When fired a lifter handle is used to remove both eyes and the center support. A laundry copper boiler fits over the hole to give direct contact with the coal fire on the bottom of boiler. They are built low so when using a plunger type agitator it is waist high.
If the lids are 7 inch , the model number probably stands for 7 inch x 2 openings.I'm familiar with other numbering systems that were used on cook stoves, but I'm not sure about laundry stoves. The diameter of fire pot was used for model numbers for parlor and potbelly.
Company history;
http://www.castironcollector.com/columbusiw.php


----------

